# Obama.....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

"Race remains a factor in the society. That doesn't lessen the incredible progress that has been made. I am standing here as testimony to the progress that's been made. And yet the fact of the matter is, is that, you know, this still haunts *us*," Obama said....


Us, WTF US? Racism is Race against Race, not Race against BLACK, which is a race that Obama, doesnt even belong to!!!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

yep i saw it when he said it.he is the one that wont let the whole race card go.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

anyone else heard that. hes not a american citizen?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

... isn't that a pre-requisite to being the president?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya. n also i heard its been through the courts n they keep throwing it out


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah but, it's said he has yet to produce proof of citizenship. this is a very heated topic in my book so i will stop now before i make anyone mad that feels different than i do about him(obama) I am very patriotic and for him to be in charge after the things I've seen and heard... I don't have a very good opinion of him!!!!!! anywho sorry to get off the subject, I feel that anyone who plays that card like that is ignorant. people start talking about racism and i feel like it has turned around 100% from the way it used to be. if a black person says a white person is being racist to them it's a hate crime. if it's reversed it's nothing. WTF???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i could speak for hours on the current state of the country. 
i hate obama. i hate liberals.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i could speak for hours on the current state of the country.
> i hate obama. i hate liberals.


 
*x2!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

*x 3*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

actually there were 57 million of us who voted republican. it just wasnt enough with all the kids and 20 somethings..now they all get what they deserve.

luckily this healthcare thing will likely not make it. there's severe resistance from even his own party. the CBO says its a spending nightmare and it not budget neutral nor will it ever bring a surplus.
obama says this is "not about me" but yes it is. he looks at this as his legacy.
good thing it wont happen. he has failed. time and time again socialism has proven to be a failed ideology.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would like to know how he got to run for office and hes not a natural born american.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

phree your right the health care isn't goin to make to bad we { as in we the people that work and pay taxes } already pay for illegals health care . another thing we have to worry about is him taxing the oil companies and other major business's in this country if he does that we are screwed i do believe.... just my .02 cents


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

If you think all that is bad check this out. Didn't plan on saying anything until 30 daysafter it was signed into law.

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=h111-45


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't vote for the SOB.


His main focus is running our country straight in the ground. 

Any President that would stand up and offer opologies to a bunch of communist bastards for anything.............

CAN KISS MY ***!!!!!!!!!!!!


And ,HE CAN TAKE MY GUNS FROM ME WHEN HE PRY'S THEM FROM MY COLD *** DEAD FRIGGIN' HANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHO THU **** VOTED FOR HIM??!!

Buncha friggin' *** ferries, that's who.

I mat suffer too, but I'm gonna laugh at your stupid *** when he destroy's this country.......

I can hunt and fish............


What can you do????



I'm finished now.:flames::flames:


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

What he said!! :agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bran Bran said:


> If you think all that is bad check this out. Didn't plan on saying anything until 30 daysafter it was signed into law.
> 
> http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=h111-45


Is this the one where they were goin to make you file them on ur taxes.


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

Yeah you have to file them on you taxes, take a mental exam, fingerprints, S.S. number,drivers license, Keep away from kids, etc.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

So much for y'all not being transparent enough for me to figure out which side of the fence ya'll sat on. count me in lets start the MIMB Malitia.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I didn't vote for the BUM...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well everyone that voted for him is realizing now that he cant do some of the things he promised but yes i firmly agrre that they [ the goverment] cannot get all guns it so happened that i got in a pinch and sold all mine ..lol... and that he is trying to run this country into the ground not to get me wrong we live in the greastest country but that sob is ruining it .. we're really screwed if someone kills him then we would get a race war and biden and polosey which them 2 idiots aint no better just sayin... hope everyone has a safe weekend


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i could speak for hours on the current state of the country.
> i hate obama. i hate liberals.


:agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed:


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Obama sucks & everyone who voted for him should kick their own azz!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

It pisses me off every time i here someone say that gun control is the problem....ITS NOT!!! Criminals don't buy their guns at a gun show or wal-mart. It's already been proven by the FBI!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

If every one had a gun, on or near them at all times, and knew how to use it. The world would be a better place. and whomever abused the privilege don't get one.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

back to the original suject what ticks me off is I NEVER owned a slave my prarents NEVER owned a slave my grand prarents NEVER owned a slave so on and so forth so why do I owe a person of color anything I have never and would never treat any person any differently because of color but alot of people act like i owe them something I owe them nothing.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

oh and what would happen if a white person started a tv station devoted to some kind of agenda that would be racest right what about BET 
If someone started a scholarship for white children that would be racist right what about the american ***** college fund
if someone wants to talk about racism i think its a two way street


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Exactly... My family was too poor to own slaves, we'd have had to picked our own cotton if we had money enough to even plant any!! And the other part of my family were Bootleggers so..................


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

qwackhead said:


> back to the original suject what ticks me off is I NEVER owned a slave my prarents NEVER owned a slave my grand prarents NEVER owned a slave so on and so forth so why do I owe a person of color anything I have never and would never treat any person any differently because of color but alot of people act like i owe them something I owe them nothing.


 you hit it on the head bro I have been saying this for years!!! I get up and go to work 60-65 hours a week working on heavy equipment in the heat and the cold I DO NOT owe a person that sits on the front porch all day white or black a d** thang!!!!!!!! :aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ OBAMA thinks you do. he wants to shift the wealth, what little of it he can keep his hands off, back to the "rightful owners" 
Who are they?
You guessed it - NOT the people that EARNED IT...


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^yea you are right I guess I was dum to thank that I could make a nice life for my self by working hard but I guess I really need to work harder so everyone who does not do a D** thang can have a nice life and I can watch from under a bull dozer!


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

I propose that all those people on welfare should have to start checking in at the local highway department and pick up trash mow the grass do something for what they are getting. I garonteeee most of them will go find them a job. they need to do something besides lay on a** and multiply, and this goes for whatever race you are I dont discriminate.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

I stole this from another thread hope he dont mind it was just too good not to pass on





</EMBED></P>


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

It would be great for this to turn out true, but the wacks would probably just throw it out as if there's not constitution... http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=105764


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone who collects welfare, food stamps or anything else like it should be drug tested before they are GIVEN anything. That would stop a lot of things but on the flip side, I think crime rates would skyrocket and we'd end up paying for more jails (our tax money). We're pretty much screwed either way.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey now phreebsd me and my 20 year old buddies down here in mississippi for sure didnt vote for the liberal side. OBAMA sucks!!!!!!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I am with IBBruin I like the way you think if you want to run for president I will vote for you lol!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Redistribution of wealth. We all get to enjoy the same things and if you have something that I don't I should just take it under Osamas beliefs. 

If any single race or culture in this country should have a beef with anyone it should be the indians. Hell blacks only got killed for doing something stupid on the plantation or farm. 

I have no problem telling any of them to go to hell if they give me crap.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

you should redistribution your 31's to me lol:bigok:


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

James Manning"s Got it right!!!The White folk's getting tired of being kicked in the face by the long legged Mack daddy(Obama)and the white people is fixing to rise up!!!!I know South Carolina is up for the challenge!!!!


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

soverign states the revolution has started. alaska, tennessee,idaho,north and south dakota, and oklahoma are allready soverign states with texas, missouri, mississippi,arizona,georgia,south carolina,and indiana close behind their are several other states working on this matter at the end i will post a website for alll interested

Right now, States all over the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on">U.S.</st1:country-region> are re-asserting their 10<SUP>th</SUP> Amendment Rights to govern themselves free of interference and micromanagement from an irresponsible, bloated and over-bearing <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Washington</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">D.C.</st1:State></st1lace>
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
These actions are in the form of Official Resolutions by State Legislatures, claiming their Constitutional Rights to be free from the Federal Government when it comes to managing their own Internal Affairs.
<o> </o>
They are demanding a stop to federal interference, unfunded mandates, duplication, overlap and waste.
<o> </o>
They believe government is best when it governs *Closer to the People!<o></o>*
*<o> </o>*
This year, a majority of States have either passed States’ Rights Resolutions or their Resolutions are Pending and waiting for vote.
http://sovereignstates.net/

enjoy


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't vote for Obama but not because he's black. It was his total lack of experience that cost him my vote. I knew he didn't have a clue how to run the country and my point is being proven as every day passes. Once he did get elected I was hoping I was wrong about him and was thinking maybe there is something there after all. I was hoping he would be a role model to the black youth of this country, someone they could look up to and emulate. He at least sounds educated when he speaks and is articulate even though he doesn't know what he's talking about half the time. 

As it turns out I was hoping against hope. I've never been a very religious man but if there truly is a God, this country needs him now more than ever if this great nation is going to survive.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> I didn't vote for Obama but not because he's black. It was his total lack of experience that cost him my vote. I knew he didn't have a clue how to run the country and my point is being proven as every day passes. Once he did get elected I was hoping I was wrong about him and was thinking maybe there is something there after all. I was hoping he would be a role model to the black youth of this country, someone they could look up to and emulate. He at least sounds educated when he speaks and is articulate even though he doesn't know what he's talking about half the time.
> 
> As it turns out I was hoping against hope. I've never been a very religious man but if there truly is a God, this country needs him now more than ever if this great nation is going to survive.


:agreed: %100


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

BuckMark said:


> James Manning"s Got it right!!!The White folk's getting tired of being kicked in the face by the long legged Mack daddy(Obama)and the white people is fixing to rise up!!!!I know South Carolina is up for the challenge!!!!


 You know I've got my **** cranked up!!!!!!!


And I'm ready to................


 ROLL!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Amen Sookie!!!!The South gonna rise again!!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The New Health Care Symbol


----------

